# Review: Jackson Vapor - Agua Dulce



## devdev (21/3/14)

Time for another review of goodies from my Feb Zample Box.

This time around we have Jackson Vapor's Agua Dulce

Company: Jackson Vapor
Product Name: Agua Dulce


??

Reviewer: @devdev

Mod: SVD (4W - 11W)
Atomiser: Vape Only BCC Clearo (2 Ohm coil)

Strength: 18mg
Blend: Unknown - Quite thick viscosity and good clouds, suspect higher VG content
Price: $25 for 30ml - US$ 0.83/ml - mine came in Zamplebox
Website: http://saveurvape.com/product/agua-dulce/

Website blurb: _True to the Jackson's Brand, Agua Dulce is unique flavor blend of papaya, lychee berry and one other secret ingredient. Tropical fruit lovers rejoice, this one's for you!_

Reviewer Notes: Well this is another one from the Zamplebox that smelt amazing when I opened it. I mistook the smell of fruitiness for something pastry like. This juice smells like sweet tropical beach holidays with well tanned beauties running all around you. I can almost hear the sound of the steel drums, the waves crashing on the beach, the sun warming me up, and my stresses melting away.

The whole Zamplebox experience has really opened my eyes to how advanced the US market is. There seem to be literally hundreds of premium juice producers there, and the Zamplebox does provide an amazing opportunity for those of us at the tip of Africa to affordably sample the goods, albeit on a completely random basis. Anyway my initial concerns that the Zamplebox was going to be a waste of time have proven to be unnecessary - and receiving this particular bottle has turned out to be excellent value for money.

What is very interesting is that Agua Dulce is a new flavour from Jackson Vapor, and the Zampleboxers were amongst the first to trial it.

So my initial thoughts when I opened the Zamplebox was that something smelt very fruity - it turns out this juice was responsible for the smell.

The flavours present themselves in a very smooth manner - I can taste the papaya (paw paw) and the litchi, although the litchi is more subtle. As to the mystery flavour I am completely stumped. I definitely get a peachy type of flavour, but there is also a hint of watermelon on the exhale.

This juice is very light and pleasant - it is a sweet juice and would sit well with anyone who enjoys VM peach rooibos, litchi or other fruity flavours - that is provided you enjoy the taste of paw paw. Personally I don't like paw paw as a fruit but this is good enough to vape.

What amazes me about this liquid is how natural the flavours are. There is no synthetic nastiness (think Dekang juice) and I can't help but feel there is something special about this. The vape is smooth and to be expected of an 18mg juice the throat hit is considerable.

The full flavour of the juice comes out in the region of 8W. I took the SVD up to 11.5 and the flavour started to taste a little fried, but the juice itself did not burn. At 10W things taste nice, but the vape is a little warm, and I feel this doesn't go well with the tropical smoothness this juice offers.

Ok so before I test this with the dischem blend, let's look at some of the downsides to this particular juice. Firstly, there is no childproof bottle. For me this is not a big issue as I live a pet and child free existence. Even then, if I did have a pet or a child I would keep my gear well out of reach of little furry paws and little furry hands - actually the kiddies would typically have sticky hands, not furry ones, I think.

The second problem is that there is no dropper in the bottle. This isn't an issue if you have plastic bottles or a syringe, but it is inconvenient and I would rather have the bottle arrive ready to go instead of having to find things just to fill a tank.

So how does it survive the dischem blend testing?

I mixed up a 50/50 with my standard dischem blend. At 5.5W I am chucking out clouds of vapour and things are tasting sweet. The smoothness of the flavours has remained, and the flavour strength is now in the region of an ADV for me at least. My general complaint about most juices, and the reason why I dilute them is that the flavour is too strong for me.

Things are still good at 8W, and the paw paw is actually really good. Unfortunately the hidden flavour has not yet emerged. By 10W the paw paw has smoothed out a lot, and now the peach seems more apricot like to me. In fact that is what seems to be giving the body to this particular juice - its an apricot undertone. This, this is really good.

Would I buy this again? I think I could be very tempted to. I like fruity and dessert vapes, and this is definitely something nice to play around with. What I will definitely be doing is getting my hands on some of the other Jackson Vapor liquids. This is very good quality stuff and I am impressed enough to recommend this to any person who enjoys fruity flavours or wants a great vape to enjoy while lying in the sun enjoying a lazy and care free summer holiday. Just make sure you have spare bottles or a syringe so you can load your atomiser!

Similar to: VM Fruit flavours. Totally wicked punch flavours. Although this is more of a natural fruit flavour
Avoid if: You hate fruity flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Excellent review @devdev - I liked how you described the flavours and the link to VM Peach Rooibos. Puts things in context.

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Awesome review... I felt I was with you on a beach in Barbados!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/14)

Another great review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/3/14)

Another top notch review. Loved the tanned beauties bit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

